# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Gymnosporangium sabinae

## Azuer

Con las lluvias de primavera se puede observar la aparición de unas estructuras de consistencia gelatinosa y de un llamativo color naranja en las ramas de las sabinas, enebros y de otras plantas de la familia _Cupressaceae_ (pero sobre todo del género _Juniperus_). En este caso se trata de los cuerpos de fructificación, llamados "telios", de _Gymnosporangium sabinae_, un tipo de roya que, en caso de infecciones fuertes, puede provocar la muerte de la sabina.






Dentro de estas estructuras (telios) se encuentran las teliosporas que son de dos tipos: unas más esbeltas, de paredes finas de color claro, y otras anchas, de pared gruesa de color oscuro﻿:








Las teliósporas suelen tener un pedicelo hialino y están constituidas por 2 células separadas por un septo, a cuyo nivel están más o menos constrictas. A su vez, cada célula posee 2 poros germinativos cerca del septo. Las teliósporas van germinando a través de sus poros desarrollando estructuras lineales septadas (promicelio) que luego darán lugar a los basidios.






Teliosporas germinando:

----------


## Azuer

Estos basidios dan lugar cada uno a 4 basidiosporas que se liberan y son transportadas por el viento hasta el segundo huésped, en este caso sobre espino albar (_Crataegus monogyna_) u otras plantas de la familia _Rosaceae_ como es el peral (_Pyrus communis_ en el caso de _Gymnosporangium sabinae_) para cerrar así el ciclo vital. En estas plantas se desarrollan otras 2 fases que no pongo aquí (y que se llaman espermogonial y ecial).

Basidiosporas libres:


Saludos.

----------


## perdiguera

¡Como se me muera el peral! ¿qué hago?
Tengo los juniperus.

----------


## Azuer

Si el peral se ve afectado observarás unas manchas de color rojizo-anaranjado sobre las hojas y, posteriormente unos chancros o masas de color marrón en el envés de esa hoja, los ecios, desde donde se libera un polvo de color marrón (las eciosporas) que infectan al hospedador primario (el enebro o la sabina).

Las hojas de peral infectadas por _Gymnosporangium sabinae_ tienen el aspecto que puedes ver en este interesante artículo: http://jardin-mundani.blogspot.com.e...s-agallas.html
o en este otro enlace: https://es-es.facebook.com/media/set...4072074&type=3


La supervivencia del hongo está siempre ligada a la presencia de los dos hospedadores que necesita para completar el ciclo, el hospedador primario (enebros y sabinas) y el hospedador secundario (el espino albar o el frutal)

En caso de infección, la eliminación de los enebros es el mejor sistema para controlar la roya del peral. Si ésto no es posible, hay tratamientos químicos que controlan la enfermedad (aunque no la curan) junto con la poda y quema de las ramas y partes afectadas.

Saludos.

----------


## perdiguera

Las hojas no tienen ese aspecto, vigilaré.
Claro que no tengo enebros cerca, pero el peral no me da buenas cosechas desde hace tres años, claro que no aplico ningún insecticida ni plaguicida a los árboles, en contra del criterio de mi primo Pepe que dice que la concentración de frutales en mi huerto, un árbol de cada clase, y tengo ocho, me debería obligar a ser más sulfatador.
Gracias por la información, Azuer.

----------

